# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum > [Opinion] Coal Suppliers In India,Coal Trader in india

## steve82

we know that Coal is one of the most extensively used non-renewable sources of energy in the entire world that has established its own respective place globalization and industrialization.

----------

